
Show HN: Magic Spell is the fun way for kids to learn to spell - brainboxgames
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/magic-spell/id1427981125?mt=8
======
brainboxgames
Android version is available here:

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.BrainBox.M...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.BrainBox.MagicSpell&hl=en_US)

And the Magic Spell website:

[https://brainbox.games](https://brainbox.games)

